# Old SKOOL Buggy.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Many of you may have seen this 64 impala patrolling area beaches down here in Carolina Beach. But I thought I would post some pictures to show those who havn't seen it.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Woah! That's pretty cool. How the heck does he not get stuck in that thing? Is it modified at all?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Not to sure*

BUt I believe that it is posi-traction. Thats how my dad took me to the beach when I was growing up....In an old plymoth.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

that thing is pure vintage!
pretty cool- thanks for the pix


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I imagine it would have to have posi. One wheel peel wouldn't work too well. 

One heck of a nice car though. I love the old Impala's.


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

He lives in the same town I do and that car has been converted to 4wheel drive.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

rheard514 said:


> He lives in the same town I do and that car has been converted to 4wheel drive.


I'd be really interested to see how they crammed a tranny, transfer case, front driveshaft and front differential under that car.  Doing 4x2 to 4x4 conversion on a truck is a serious PITA. I can't even begin to imagine doing it on car, let alone an old Impala.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

In the 40's, 50's and 60's you showed off your sand driving prowness with 2 wheel drive cars on the beach. Wide rims, soft fat tires were the ticket. We'd drive all the way from Virginia Beach to Kitty Hawk, 2 wheel drive.
Another hint; put extra weight in the trunk.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Dyhard said:


> Another hint; put extra weight in the trunk.


Why the extra weight? I had a diesel truck and even with aired down 12.5" wide tires the extra weight made it a bit squirrelly.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Now thats a SWEET ride...... Make 50cent drool.. if he fishes... lol.. Older peeps are so cool.. Darn thats a nice ride..

But i still would like a closer look at how the heck he got 4wd out of that pig... Awsome... "Jesse James" would be proud..


----------

